# What breed(s) do you think our shelter rescue Bella is?



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

We wanted a companion for our other dog who was very lonely even though he is a spoiled inside dog that gets tons of attention. So we adopted Bella from a no kill shelter, they had rescued her from the pound. Her normal weight is about 40lbs though her head seems a little small for her size. Great watch dog and has what seems like a sense of humor when playing.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

She looks like a pit mix in that photo, do you have any others?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

looks like a (beautiful!) pit bull (wearing a tuxedo!)


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

We think she is part pit maybe, maybe part Boston terrier? Jack Russel? Whatever it is she is pretty spry and moves differently then a pit.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't really see much in her other than apbt. they are a very athletic breed ^^


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is our 110 pound male Buster, we bought him from people that had bred a female Staffordshire Bull Terrier with a APBT. We like to think he became so big because of the way he was raised. A gentle giant that can move like a cat. He and Bella get along great.









Sorry our house is kinda of a wreck, its being slowly remodeled.


----------



## Ms. HoundDog (Sep 20, 2011)

She looks like a Pit/Jack Russel with maybe a little bit of Lab or Pointer thrown in on the Pit side  Beautiful though!


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

She looks all APBT to me. 40lbs is right in the proper weight range for an APBT bitch. APBT should be spry, athletic dogs. They're terriers! Lean athletes!

Hate to break it to you, and this is not meant to offend, but there's no way your other dog is a SBT/APBT mix if he's 110lbs. APBT's aren't large dogs with the weight standard for males being 35-60lbs (UKC). SBT's are even smaller with the weight standard for dogs being 28-38 lbs (UKC). Even breeding dogs out larger than standard in both breeds, you're not going to have a dog reach 110lbs unless he's obese (which you're dog doesn't look to be). He's gorgeous though. Brindles are my favourite.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Deeken said:


> She looks all APBT to me. 40lbs is right in the proper weight range for an APBT bitch. APBT should be spry, athletic dogs. They're terriers! Lean athletes!
> 
> Hate to break it to you, and this is not meant to offend, but there's no way your other dog is a SBT/APBT mix if he's 110lbs. APBT's aren't large dogs with the weight standard for males being 35-60lbs (UKC). SBT's are even smaller with the weight standard for dogs being 28-38 lbs (UKC). Even breeding dogs out larger than standard in both breeds, you're not going to have a dog reach 110lbs unless he's obese (which you're dog doesn't look to be). He's gorgeous though. Brindles are my favourite.


 I've seen a purebred pit bull that weighed 100 lbs, and he wasn't fat. I think they are bred larger like that for fighting? Not sure about that, but some big guys do exist, although of course they are not to standard.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I've seen a purebred pit bull that weighed 100 lbs, and he wasn't fat. I think they are bred larger like that for fighting? Not sure about that, but some big guys do exist, although of course they are not to standard.


They're definitely not bred larger for fighting- a big dog just can't fight as well as the small terrier types. If you look at any of the dogs seized from fighting operations, you're probably going to be seeing smaller 45 ish pound dogs. There are definitely people breeding larger purebred APBT but 100lbs? I doubt they're purebred unless they're overweight. A lot of generic type "blue nose"/"red nose" pit bulls are large but I haven't even seen one that is 100lbs at a healthy weight (and I am active in Pit Bull rescue). Either way, Staffordshire Bull Terriers are small dogs, so a dog that is half Staffy is not going to be 110lbs.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Deeken said:


> They're definitely not bred larger for fighting- a big dog just can't fight as well as the small terrier types. If you look at any of the dogs seized from fighting operations, you're probably going to be seeing smaller 45 ish pound dogs. There are definitely people breeding larger purebred APBT but 100lbs? I doubt they're purebred unless they're overweight. A lot of generic type "blue nose"/"red nose" pit bulls are large but I haven't even seen one that is 100lbs at a healthy weight (and I am active in Pit Bull rescue). Either way, Staffordshire Bull Terriers are small dogs, so a dog that is half Staffy is not going to be 110lbs.


 OK, makes sense to me about the fighters, that was just a guess of mine, I don't really know anything about it...still, the pit I saw (and handled myself) looked 100% pit...he was huge. I've only seen one that size.


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

This is Busters mother, the SBT, well they told us she was full blood SBT, they said she was 80lbs, now I know that's not what they are supposed to weigh but she looks like one?


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

Busters daddy, a 70lb ABPT. We figured Buster would be 70-80lbs, a little on the big side. What happened though is his first year he put on 10lbs most months then another 20 after he was a year old. We kept up with his weight at a pet store starting at 6 months when he weighed 50lbs. None of the other pups got his size, we kept in touch. Anyway this is Busters daddy, a normal APBT.


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

Buster on mother in laws lap when he weighed 90lbs


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

B&B said:


> This is Busters mother, the SBT, well they told us she was full blood SBT, they said she was 80lbs, now I know that's not what they are supposed to weigh but she looks like one?


I would guess she's an American Staffordshire Terrier versus a Staffordshire Bull Terrier...


----------

